# Would Like to See a Hyatt Sub-Forum



## lizap (Jul 4, 2013)

A lot of the posts here are related to Hyatt.  Would be great to have a Hyatt sub-forum.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in also.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 5, 2013)

In the past 6 months there has been 33 threads about Hyatt.  The last TS system we gave a sub-forum to was DRI  They have had 25 threads in just the last 45 days.

IMHO that isn't enough to warrant a Hyatt sub-forum.

On the other hand, I do have to say that in the past couple months there has been a lot of activity on this forum with  Hyatt threads.


----------



## ral (Jul 5, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> In the past 6 months there has been 33 threads about Hyatt.  The last TS system we gave a sub-forum to was DRI  They have had 25 threads in just the last 45 days.
> 
> IMHO that isn't enough to warrant a Hyatt sub-forum.
> 
> On the other hand, I do have to say that in the past couple months there has been a lot of activity on this forum with  Hyatt threads.



Perhaps a Hyatt sub-form would stimulate additional activity. It seems to be the only other major hotel-related-timeshare that doesn't have its own sub-forum. I'm all for giving it, at least, a trial run. Thank you for all the time you give making TUG such an important timeshare reference.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am interested, too.


----------



## lizap (Jul 5, 2013)

Bill's posting seems to imply that if there are more Hyatt threads, there might be a chance of a Hyatt sub-forum.  So let's get busy.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 5, 2013)

ral said:


> Perhaps a Hyatt sub-form would stimulate additional activity. It seems to be the only other major hotel-related-timeshare that doesn't have its own sub-forum. I'm all for giving it, at least, a trial run. Thank you for all the time you give making TUG such an important timeshare reference.



I was thinking the same thing about the Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HICV or HIVC) group of resorts. Big group, with Orange Lake one of the first timeshares in Orlando/Kissimee.  Sorry, not meaning to hijack this thread... but I don't know how much activity warrants a separate group. I will read more....


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

Recent Hyatt postings have picked up.  I hope Bill is noticing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2013)

lizap said:


> Recent Hyatt postings have picked up.  I hope Bill is noticing.



Bill is a great guy, but Brian will make that decision, and it doesn't appear that the volume justifies it.


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

ok Brian then.  Folks, let's get posting.  More work to do.   



DeniseM said:


> Bill is a great guy, but Brian will make that decision, and it doesn't appear that the volume justifies it.


----------



## optimist (Jul 24, 2013)

Build it and they will come...

Count me in too!


----------



## ellang (Jul 27, 2013)

I would like to a sub forum as well.


----------



## PhillyD45 (Jul 28, 2013)

count me in for a sub forum vote.
I'm not sure everyone knows where to look.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 28, 2013)

With Hyatt coming to Hawaii id be interested.


----------



## DAman (Jul 28, 2013)

Hyatt Rules 

I vote for a Hyatt Forum.  

I want to discuss future Hyatts like NYC and Maui.  Of course I'm not holding my breath for these to happen.  So for now I will use my points at HI and Pinon Pointe-and Incline.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2013)

Since about 2/3 of the posts in this forum seem to be about Hyatt.  Seems to me that you already have a Hyatt forum


----------



## hcarman (Aug 2, 2013)

Another vote for Hyatt forum...............


----------



## lizap (Aug 2, 2013)

Maui is a 'done' deal.  Currently in development..



DAman said:


> Hyatt Rules
> 
> I vote for a Hyatt Forum.
> 
> I want to discuss future Hyatts like NYC and Maui.  Of course I'm not holding my breath for these to happen.  So for now I will use my points at HI and Pinon Pointe-and Incline.


----------



## DAman (Aug 2, 2013)

lizap said:


> Maui is a 'done' deal.  Currently in development..



I should have said I'm not holding my breath waiting for the inventory to show up. Of course it still needs to be built. Once built I would expect new owners to stay in their owned week. For us to see any inventory it will have to be developer weeks.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Bill is a great guy, but Brian will make that decision, and it doesn't appear that the volume justifies it.



Same song, second verse  



lizap said:


> A lot of the posts here are related to Hyatt.  Would be great to have a Hyatt sub-forum.



Good luck getting the Hyatt sub-forum.  If you can accomplish that it would revive the push to get a WorldMark sub-forum which so far has gotten nowhere.  Maybe we could make it a joint effort to get both sub-forums.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## harleypilot (Aug 22, 2013)

*Hyatt forum*

Yes, please, a sub-forum for Hyatt.  It would save me countless minutes doing searches for all things Hyatt.   
For instance, I would like to learn more about how the Hyatt points system works and if that is something I need to be concerned about when buying on the resale market.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 22, 2013)

Another please for a Hyatt sub forum.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 24, 2013)

Would be interested too


----------



## joewillie12 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll drink to a Hyatt forum.


----------



## ivywag (Aug 28, 2013)

*Hyatt forum*

We'd follow any Hyatt posts. I went to an owners' meeting today.  It sounds like NYC is unlikely to ever become a timeshare and will continue to be run as a hotel.  Maui is coming, but the points schedule is not yet determined.


----------



## gtm2011 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Hyatt forum*

I would also like to see a Hyatt forum.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 13, 2013)

I would also like a Hyatt sub-forum.


----------



## dannd (Sep 25, 2013)

*HICV Forum*



lizap said:


> A lot of the posts here are related to Hyatt.  Would be great to have a Hyatt sub-forum.



Yes, would like to also see HICV Forum


----------



## viamontelane (Dec 30, 2013)

Me too....we would like a Hyatt subforum please


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 30, 2013)

I think we need to get more Hyatt owners on TUG.  As much as I'd like a Hyatt Sub-Forum, there have only been 12 threads in the last month so I totally understand why we don't have one.  Some Forums have 12 threads in an hour.  We need to talk about TUG on our vacations so we get more owners involved to keep the conversation going.  I check the Hyatt threads every day and days go by without any comment at all presently.


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 31, 2013)

lizap said:


> Maui is a 'done' deal.  Currently in development..


I just closed on Hyatt Carmel / Highlands and the Hyatt service rep mentioned  that Maui would be available to book from 1/15 on. Think she meant couldn't start searching for it until then.


----------

